

Regex generator: Give sample text, look for known patterns, gives a regex - xtacy
http://txt2re.com/index.php3

======
julian37
Headache-relieving maybe, but also eyesore-inducing.

Some simple, good advice for choosing color combinations is that in terms of
HSB, never vary more than two aspects of a color. That is, you can vary hue
and saturation, but then don't vary brightness. Or, vary hue and brightness,
but leave saturation constant. Or vary saturation and brightness for the same
hue. This is simplifying matters a lot but it's a fairly good starting point.

There's also this awesome site: <http://colorschemedesigner.com/>

------
rue
It really isn't that difficult for a programmer to learn how regexps work and
construct your own rather than relying on fragile tools.

~~~
henrikschroder
Agree, I wouldn't use that or any other tool to _construct_ regexps, but I am
using <http://www.regexbuddy.com/> to test, debug, and refine the ones I've
made.

~~~
npongratz
I use <http://gskinner.com/RegExr/> for similar reasons; it's free (doesn't
even have ads), though not as powerful as RegexBuddy. Allows for a very quick
test-debug-refine cycle, making clear what is matched with realtime
highlighting. I'm not affiliated in any way, just very happy with the service.

------
stevejohnson
Weird, I had a project doing this exact same thing, just not as far along and
not very well documented. I never actually had a use for it, just thought it
was a cool problem. I had a nice functional algorithm for doing it. (Again,
not documented except through some graphviz output.)

Seeing this, I may stop working on it.

<https://github.com/irskep/t-reg>

~~~
riffraff
I believe I once ripped off your code :)

I have a simple script that looks in my logs for timing reports like

    
    
       did X in 12345ms
       Z for <arandom non constant string> in 98765ms
    

and then summarizes them, but the grouping is done based on ad hoc regular
expressions. The obvious next step was trying to make it smart enough that it
recognizes similar lines and generated the patterns itself, but avoiding
making it over generalized/omnicomprehensive. I still cannot find a good
solution :(

------
dlsspy
That's kind of neat. There were a bunch of web-based clones of "M-x regexp-
builder" out there for a while. This is the first one that actually looks like
it does something more interesting.

~~~
alttab
The feature that auto identifies IP addresses from valid input examples and
uses a well known IP address regrex could save you some time.

------
DTrejo
:) glad you found my post helpful, where I mention it

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2129839>

------
mbesto
Awesome! Great for someone who is just starting out programming and has a hard
time conceptualizing regex.

------
stettberger
Hm, yeah Regular Expressions are great, but they are also fragile and slow.
The generator will, from what I se only generate very strict regexes, that
will break if the input differs just a little bit.

------
chli
I use that to generate my regular expressions and test them :

<http://www.ultrapico.com/Expresso.htm>

